# 30 3D Sunday 4-15 Carleton Sportsmans Club



## Girtski (Apr 29, 2009)

Come on out and join us. The forcast is for mid 70's and partly cloudy skies. The course is in great shape and it only needs shooters! The kitchen will be open serving hot dogs and hamburgers with chips and pop as well. Yours truly will be the cook along with a little help from my friends! Here's a link to the club:

http://carletonsportsmensclub.com/index.html

All shooters welcome

Shooting fees 8.00 12 and up 5.00 11 and under.

Registration 8AM-2PM


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

Love Carleton 3d Shoot...great course, we plan on shooting it first thing


----------



## Girtski (Apr 29, 2009)

To Seeing you Mikie...I believe it was at Livingston last...That's where Cam runs the show right? 

TODAY's the day folks. Come on out and join us!


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

yes, Camron runs the one out there last i knew..been a couple years since i shot out there or anywhere for that matter..once this rain blows thru I plan on heading up


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

great seeing you at the club, it was a awesome shoot


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Wish I heard about this ealier and not later. Oh well maybe next time.


----------



## Girtski (Apr 29, 2009)

bigcountrysg said:


> Wish I heard about this ealier and not later. Oh well maybe next time.


 
May 20....Registration is 9-3....

I will post a couple weeks before the event


----------

